# Choosing a folder to download files in Safari



## SonicBlue82 (Apr 6, 2005)

Is there any way to have Safari ask me where I would like to save files that I download? I've checked the Safari preferences, but it only allows you to specify a specific folder that all downloads will go to. Thanks!


----------



## DJM (Feb 21, 2005)

ctrl- option-click or right click-option depending on the type of mouse you are using, then choose "save as" and choose the folder you want.


----------



## SonicBlue82 (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks ... option key makes sense


----------

